# Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

As soon as I saw the blue dial, I was hooked. Had to get one. Placed an order for the SARY085 on Seiya and a few days later, another order for SARY087. Yesterday, I received my 085. It is gorgeous! Very underwhelming in the office, but when there's better lighting, that textured blue dial really comes to life.

Just want to put it out there that there are actually two variants of the Starlight.

Japan LE = 1,300 pcs / smooth calf strap (SARY085 & SARY087)
Worldwide LE = 3,500 pcs / textured faux alligator strap (SRPC01 & SRPC03)

In other words, the main difference is only the numbered on the caseback as well as the strap (both are mounted on deployant clasp).




























Made it a point to leave the office slightly earlier, just so I could catch the last rays of sun.










Very, very pleased with mine. Except for the strap, which I feel like changing but am not sure of what colour and what type. If anyone has thoughts and/or ideas, please do share. Also, please feel free to post your SARY/SRPC pics in here a well!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks great on you. Would love to have that watch, very tempted. Sure it would pair well with any number of black straps.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's mine, #245


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

no regrets  heres mine.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats gents, and thank you for sharing! Please feel free to share wristshots as well  Btw, anyone plan on changing the the strap? I feel like mounting on a black faux croc strap, but the original dark blue calf strap isn't too bad, almost black.

Btw, here's a quick shot of my caseback #0637:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Went for different Presage model SRPB63 for 2 reasons:

- sapphire crystal
- much less expensive at $187USD.


----------



## OakFields (Apr 23, 2013)

reminds me blue jeans pants


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas where/when the srpc01 becomes available? Having trouble locating.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone know where I can pick up a SARY085 or SRPC01 at a decent price? I'm not a huge fan of the prior cocktail time watches but I absolutely love the textured blue dial. Seiya had the SARY for under $400 but has long since sold out.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a SARY085 or SRPC01 at a decent price? I'm not a huge fan of the prior cocktail time watches but I absolutely love the textured blue dial. Seiya had the SARY for under $400 but has long since sold out.


I bought mine at an inflated price, so I'm not sure. My point is that I would jump on what you are able to find if you really want one of these models, they seem to be selling very quickly and have a very strong reception. This is a watch I'm planning to keep, but I'd be willing to bet the resale value will increase anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much about finding one for a steal.

Seiko hit a homerun with this dial.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

The only place I can find them for sale is on Amazon for $475 + $25 shipping. Any other places to look? They're sold out on Gnomon and Seiya, unavailable on Creation and Long Island Watch doesn't seem to stock them...


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a SARY085 or SRPC01 at a decent price? I'm not a huge fan of the prior cocktail time watches but I absolutely love the textured blue dial. Seiya had the SARY for under $400 but has long since sold out.


 Bought mine from dealer WATCHSHOP through Global Rakuten just under $400 US, great experience and highly recommend him! Oh and by the way both my SARY085 and SARX055 says hi


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

It is $433 here:
Seiko Presage SARY085 Starlight Bar Cocktail Time - Shopping In Japan .NET

That's the lowest priced SARY085 that I can find online right now.

Here's my SARY085 today, swapped the strap out for a black textured strap:


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

lpinsk said:


> Anyone have any ideas where/when the srpc01 becomes available? Having trouble locating.


SRPC01 has been available in my part of the world for about 3 weeks now. Most have been snapped up, but I know some stores still have them.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, my SARY087 just arrived in the mail today. Swapping my 085 for my 087. Will swap the straps as well tonight.



















My first impressions? Its thick... much thicker than 085. Doesn't feel as comfortable under a cuff. Need to spend a bit more time with it before I can decide which one I prefer...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I purchased one from a vendor on Global Rakuten for just over $400 (USD) with shipping. Thanks M26 for recommending the seller!


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I purchased one from a vendor on Global Rakuten for just over $400 (USD) with shipping. Thanks M26 for recommending the seller!


My pleasure!


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

imdamian said:


> no regrets  heres mine.
> 
> View attachment 12712535
> 
> ...


Great macro photos, you captured the beauty of the dial.!! Such a great piece!

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

There seems to be many different shades of that blue dial. Can anyone share a true light pic of it?


----------



## Nero727 (Aug 26, 2013)

Stunning dial. I haven't owned a Seiko in a while so I'll have to look into this 4R35b movement.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

M26 said:


> Bought mine from dealer WATCHSHOP through Global Rakuten just under $400 US, great experience and highly recommend him! Oh and by the way both my SARY085 and SARX055 says hi
> 
> View attachment 12720723
> 
> ...


Both are beautiful but the SARX055 is a cut above.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



Galaga said:


> Both are beautiful but the SARX055 is a cut above.


Most certainly is but then it's 3 times the price of a SARY085  SARX055 tho stuns me with Seiko's amazing cost to quality ratio, so elegant and beautiful that I'm over the moon buying it!


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

A quick side-by-side of the SARY087 and SARY085. I asked my wife tonight, which one she prefers. "Both. I pick both." was her helpful response.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

r3kahsttub said:


> A quick side-by-side of the SARY087 and SARY085. I asked my wife tonight, which one she prefers. "Both. I pick both." was her helpful response.


If you're able keep both, I'm sure they will only rise in price as soon as all are sold out


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Definitely able to, but rally not sure if I should. My concern is that one will get much less wrist time, and contending against other watches in the box, I think there is a good chance one of these two won't get any wear at all! Still, perhaps I should just keep the pair and see what happens...

In the meantime, anyone able to translate the Japanese text?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Did the watch come with the signature cocktail recipe? That'd be really cool, especially for those who read kanji. I prefer the 085. I prefer fewer complications in a watch where the dial is the star of the show, no pun intended. In addition, I'm not sold on the utility of a power reserve meter on an automatic watch.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Managed to snap up a pre-order on SARY089/SRPC03J1 yesterday with delivery set for January 2018 and will have both of these stars now


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Loving it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



M26 said:


> Most certainly is but then it's 3 times the price of a SARY085  SARX055 tho stuns me with Seiko's amazing cost to quality ratio, so elegant and beautiful that I'm over the moon buying it!


How do you think it compares to the SARX035 black dial stainless steel? Both about the same price.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Did the watch come with the signature cocktail recipe? That'd be really cool, especially for those who read kanji. I prefer the 085. I prefer fewer complications in a watch where the dial is the star of the show, no pun intended. In addition, I'm not sold on the utility of a power reserve meter on an automatic watch.


Yes it does; pic is just above your post. However, it is in Japanese, so I have no idea what the ingredients are!

A quick wristshot from today:









Yes, also considering the SARY089, but as I do not like white dials, I am not sure if I should still go ahead and pull the trigger...


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Galaga said:


> How do you think it compares to the SARX035 black dial stainless steel? Both about the same price.


My guess is quite similar regarding fit and finish with titanium being about 40% lighter, however the silverwhite frostlike dial on SARX055 was the deciding factor for me as SARX035 ha a black sunray dial. SARX057 is described as deep black only.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



M26 said:


> My guess is quite similar regarding fit and finish with titanium being about 40% lighter, however the silverwhite frostlike dial on SARX055 was the deciding factor for me as SARX035 ha a black sunray dial. SARX057 is described as deep black only.


The SARX055 has a unique dial. Nothing really compares to it at this price point. You made the right choice.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*

Sorry, not sorry... another pic. Can't stop taking pics of this one...


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*

Keep 'em coming! So much depth and contrast in that dial. Not sure if I'd own it, but I'd venture to say it's as interesting a texture as the original SARB065 dial.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

It would be great to get this recipe translated. 

"The Starlight cocktail is inspired by brilliance and mystery of the night sky. The design evokes the brilliance and mystery of the night sky. The overall tone of the dial is deep blue, brought to life by the glow of starlight that radiates out from the center, just as the bubbles in the cocktail reflect the light in the glass. As Kishi puts it, "The secret of a great Starlight is the bubbles. I shake the cocktail mixer in a special way that I call my 'Infinity Shake' to add tiny bubbles that sparkle in the glass and create a sense of starlight in the night sky.""

Quoted from this press release: SEIKO WATCH | Press Release - Presage launches two new designs, inspired by Tokyoâ€™s best cocktails.



r3kahsttub said:


> Definitely able to, but rally not sure if I should. My concern is that one will get much less wrist time, and contending against other watches in the box, I think there is a good chance one of these two won't get any wear at all! Still, perhaps I should just keep the pair and see what happens...
> 
> In the meantime, anyone able to translate the Japanese text?


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's a translation I managed to get from a friend who can read Japanese. However, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense just yet... anyone wanna weight in?

Japanese whisky 1/2
Violet liquor 1/2
Honey 1tsp
Blue curaso 1dash
Lemon juice 1dash
Charcoal water float shake


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Fresh off the plane from Japan, my new Seiko SARY085 Star Bar on a Colareb Venezia tobacco. Love that dial!


----------



## OldNokia (Jun 27, 2016)

Guys,

Anywhere to source the metal bracelet for this watch?
Thanks!


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Sigh...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> Very, very pleased with mine. Except for the strap, which I feel like changing but am not sure of what colour and what type. If anyone has thoughts and/or ideas, please do share. Also, please feel free to post your SARY/SRPC pics in here a well!


I put mine on a Colareb Venezia tobacco colored strap which I had laying around - it looks great. In fact, I transferred the Seiko deployant to the Colareb and think I'm going to keep it that way for now. It's definitely a dressed down look but that's what I was going for since I don't work in a suit/tie environment and rarely wear anything even semi-formal, given that I live in Los Angeles, the most casual place on earth.


----------



## straden (Dec 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Went for different Presage model SRPB63 for 2 reasons:
> 
> - sapphire crystal
> - much less expensive at $187USD.


It is only presage, and not cocktail time.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I put mine on a Colareb Venezia tobacco colored strap which I had laying around - it looks great. In fact, I transferred the Seiko deployant to the Colareb and think I'm going to keep it that way for now. It's definitely a dressed down look but that's what I was going for since I don't work in a suit/tie environment and rarely wear anything even semi-formal, given that I live in Los Angeles, the most casual place on earth.


Could you please share some pics of this combo? Interested to see how it will look with a tobacco strap.

Here's mine on a good 'ol regular Hirsche Duke:


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Fresh off the plane from Japan, my new Seiko SARY085 Star Bar on a Colareb Venezia tobacco. Love that dial!


Sorry, my bad. I see it now. Nice! I am thinking about a brown strap as well, but am swaying for a croc texture as well.


----------



## abowloffire (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone know where the SARY085/SRPC01 is still available?


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

abowloffire said:


> Anyone know where the SARY085/SRPC01 is still available?


Hurry, not many left.

http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/sary085-starlight


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's mine...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm pretty excited for the sary089/91








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Got the 089 on preorder or the international version SRPC03J1 to be precise:


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

katuiran said:


> View attachment 12746711
> Beautiful watch.


Already received yours?


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

katuiran said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, still waiting for mine


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

M26 said:


> Congrats, still waiting for mine


Thank you! I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## CoolHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> As soon as I saw the blue dial, I was hooked. Had to get one. Placed an order for the SARY085 on Seiya and a few days later, another order for SARY087. Yesterday, I received my 085. It is gorgeous! Very underwhelming in the office, but when there's better lighting, that textured blue dial really comes to life.
> 
> Just want to put it out there that there are actually two variants of the Starlight.
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! Congrats!

Mine is on the way. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

katuiran said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky! I thought these weren't supposed to be released until January. I'm waiting for chinowatch or seiya to put up their preorder pages. I assume it will be any day soon.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

appleb said:


> Lucky! I thought these weren't supposed to be released until January. I'm waiting for chinowatch or seiya to put up their preorder pages. I assume it will be any day soon.


Unfortunately I think that both of them has already sold out their pre-order stock. Think they might get new stock after the release though. You may still get the SRPC03J1 version from Swedish vendor Klockmäster down below, unfortunately their site seem to be in Swedish only and they have no pics attached but it's a solid vendor is the official Grand Seiko dealer in Sweden:

https://www.klockmaster.se/klockor/seiko/seiko-presage-automatic33

Regards,


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great, care to indulge us with a few more photos?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

I am curious to know if it's cheaper to buy seiko watch in Malaysia than Indonesia. Could you please tell me the lowest price of srpc01 in Malaysia?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Jon Asia said:


> I am curious to know if it's cheaper to buy seiko watch in Malaysia than Indonesia. Could you please tell me the lowest price of srpc01 in Malaysia?


I just bought one from an AD in Amcorp Mall in KL, Malaysia about an hour ago as I was walking by. Didn't expect to see it and the price was list rather than inflated - Very pleased with it - the blue dial is just stunning. Really want the one with the power reserve so if anyone wants to do a swap (with money going your way) give me a shout.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



jsj11 said:


> I just bought one from an AD in Amcorp Mall in KL, Malaysia about an hour ago as I was walking by. Didn't expect to see it and the price was list rather than inflated - Very pleased with it - the blue dial is just stunning. Really want the one with the power reserve so if anyone wants to do a swap (with money going your way) give me a shout.


Here are some pics I just shot in the car









Have it on a cork strap I had lying around


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



jsj11 said:


> I just bought one from an AD in Amcorp Mall in KL, Malaysia about an hour ago as I was walking by. Didn't expect to see it and the price was list rather than inflated - Very pleased with it - the blue dial is just stunning. Really want the one with the power reserve so if anyone wants to do a swap (with money going your way) give me a shout.


I just want to compare the price to decide to buy the watch I want in Indonesia or malaysia. But Actually I want SRPC03. I use SRPC01J1 just for comparison since srpc01j1 is ready stock in Indonesia so I know the lowest price here. As for the SRPC03 that i am going to buy, I don't know its price since it not yet available in Indonesia. I asked seiko Indonesia to order it from Japan right now but they said they don't want to do that, instead they will notify me once srpc03 pieces come here. Actually I communicate via a watch store in my town because it is cheaper to buy from AD compared to the main distributor which always give retail price. AD gives below retail price


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



jsj11 said:


> I just bought one from an AD in Amcorp Mall in KL, Malaysia about an hour ago as I was walking by. Didn't expect to see it and the price was list rather than inflated - Very pleased with it - the blue dial is just stunning. Really want the one with the power reserve so if anyone wants to do a swap (with money going your way) give me a shout.


I just want to compare the price to decide to buy the watch I want in Indonesia or malaysia. But Actually I want SRPC03. I use SRPC01J1 just for comparison since srpc01j1 is ready stock in Indonesia so I know the lowest price here. As for the SRPC03 that i am going to buy, I don't know its price since it not yet available in Indonesia. I asked seiko Indonesia to order it from Japan right now but they said they don't want to do that, instead they will notify me once srpc03 pieces come here. Actually I communicate via a watch store in my town because it is cheaper to buy from AD compared to the main distributor which always give retail price. AD gives below retail price. Could you please send me a message telling me the price you paid so I can compare?


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

katuiran said:


> View attachment 12746711
> Beautiful watch.


Hi katuiran, I'd love to hear how you're liking your SARY089 so far. And is that the strap that came with the watch? Thanks!


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks jsj11 for your message about the price


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

edotkim said:


> Hi katuiran, I'd love to hear how you're liking your SARY089 so far. And is that the strap that came with the watch? Thanks!


From the strap it must be SRPC03 and not SARY089. they are the same case and dial but different strap


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

edotkim said:


> Hi katuiran, I'd love to hear how you're liking your SARY089 so far. And is that the strap that came with the watch? Thanks!


Hi adotkim, jason asia is right, it is the SRPC03 and not the SARY089. The strap that comes with the SARY089 is a smooth leather calf not croc embossed.

I'm loving the watch this is definite a keeper. That Guilloche dial is really well made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Just pre-ordered the 89 via rakutan. Hope it goes through.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



jsj11 said:


> Here are some pics I just shot in the car


Wow, I love it. Great combo!

Man, I'm tempted.

Can anyone beat Seiko's value proposition?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



V.I.T. said:


> Wow, I love it. Great combo!
> 
> Man, I'm tempted.
> 
> Can anyone beat Seiko's value proposition?


Orient is the only one that compare but not beat. The Bambinos are amazing value.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Galaga said:


> Orient is the only one that compare but not beat. The Bambinos are amazing value.


It is true that orient and seiko make affordable watches with excellent finishing. But in term of aesthetic, they should improve their lugs and front case perimeter designs. And they should reduce their habit of choosing above 42 mm diameter, too big. Orient FAG00001S is wonderful case design. But the 43 mm diameter and non applied numerals turns me off. Just my opinion


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Just added this to the collection


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

love the dial!!


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

katuiran said:


> Hi adotkim, jason asia is right, it is the SRPC03 and not the SARY089. The strap that comes with the SARY089 is a smooth leather calf not croc embossed.
> 
> I'm loving the watch this is definite a keeper. That Guilloche dial is really well made.


Hey katuiran and jon asia, thanks so much for your follow-ups! I definitely prefer the look of the croc print that comes with your SRPC03. Thanks again!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-presage-sakura-fubuki-52mondayz-week-1/

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



Biggles3 said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-presage-sakura-fubuki-52mondayz-week-1/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Pretty sure the watch is called Sakura "Hubuki", at least in every other article I've read so far.

Edit: I stand corrected. The leaflet in the box does indeed day Fubuki. Looks like every other article is wrong!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Biggles3 said:


> https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-presage-sakura-fubuki-52mondayz-week-1/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I love that brown suede packaging for the SARY089. Very unique.


----------



## schwandtr (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am new to the watch game and I stumbled upon the SARY087 - needless to say I was blown away. I am looking to procure one of these watches, but as they are a limited series they are hard to find. Hoping this thread can help point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

schwandtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the watch game and I stumbled upon the SARY087 - needless to say I was blown away. I am looking to procure one of these watches, but as they are a limited series they are hard to find. Hoping this thread can help point me in the right direction. Thanks.


Saw a few on ebay, but will need to pay a premium.

Which country are you based in? (Tapatalk gives me limited options to view profiles)


----------



## OldNokia (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw a video on the strap option. 
When you guys think?


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

schwandtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the watch game and I stumbled upon the SARY087 - needless to say I was blown away. I am looking to procure one of these watches, but as they are a limited series they are hard to find. Hoping this thread can help point me in the right direction. Thanks.


For now they are hard to find, but perhaps they won't be hard to find after February 2018


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

schwandtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the watch game and I stumbled upon the SARY087 - needless to say I was blown away. I am looking to procure one of these watches, but as they are a limited series they are hard to find. Hoping this thread can help point me in the right direction. Thanks.


For now they are hard to find, but perhaps they won't be hard to find after February 2018


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Jon Asia said:


> For now they are hard to find, but perhaps they won't be hard to find after February 2018


Someone is selling this at a very decent price now.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...nly-watch-canada-4606623.html#/topics/4606623

Edit: somehow just noticed it was sold yesterday.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



ic3burn said:


> Someone is selling this at a very decent price now.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...nly-watch-canada-4606623.html#/topics/4606623
> 
> Edit: somehow just noticed it was sold yesterday.


I was wrong. Yes, star light is already available in my country. I thought it was sakura fubuki, sakura fubuki hasn't come to my country, maybe around February


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



ic3burn said:


> Someone is selling this at a very decent price now.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...nly-watch-canada-4606623.html#/topics/4606623
> 
> Edit: somehow just noticed it was sold yesterday.


I was wrong. Yes, star light is already available in my country. I thought it was sakura fubuki, sakura fubuki hasn't come to my country, maybe around February


----------



## iomtt (Apr 23, 2017)

Just got the SRPC01 few days ago and I'm absolutely in love with the dial! The way the dial changes with light is just amazing and lovely!
However, there's something wrong shortly after I inspected it. Is it just me or the date wheel is not centered? Mine seems to be slightly too high and too close to the left edge of the date window frame. Not sure if it affects the international model (SRPC01) only or JDM model (SARY085) as well.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Does the SRPC01 come with the limited edition blue suede box?


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, they all come in the blue suede box. Brown for Sakura. Doesn't matter is JP or Worldwide LE.

Anyway, I saw an old catalog and thought why not...


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

r3kahsttub said:


> Yes, they all come in the blue suede box. Brown for Sakura. Doesn't matter is JP or Worldwide LE.
> 
> Anyway, I saw an old catalog and thought why not...


Strange some of my local retailers are not providing the suede but a normal blue non-suede box.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

eXis10z said:


> Strange some of my local retailers are not providing the suede but a normal blue non-suede box.


That is very strange indeed. I bought a SARY085 from Seiya and SRPC01 from a local retailer; both came in blue suede boxes.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

r3kahsttub said:


> That is very strange indeed. I bought a SARY085 from Seiya and SRPC01 from a local retailer; both came in blue suede boxes.


Weird indeed. I just contacted another retailer who confirms his stocks of SRPC01 comes with the suede box.

Looks like someone higher in the chain has been randomly swapping out the boxes. Haha.


----------



## silv (Oct 14, 2009)

mine from Paris
two starlight received on wesneday at Seiko Center, one for me !









sorry for poor picture !


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Couldn't stand the original strap, had it on a blue stitched sailcloth strap.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Those are great pieces. I have SARW Presage with chrono like functions and it is one of my most accurate watches. 6R mechanisms are way underrated.


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Where can we get the Sakura Fubuki? Most online stores are sold out


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

StiggyPlue said:


> Where can we get the Sakura Fubuki? Most online stores are sold out


wow its sold out on seiya already? i put in my order within 5 minutes of it being available and it still had the add to cart after so there must have been more than 1.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

It was sold out on seiya in about 3hrs or less I think. Got its notification email at 8+am. Sold out when I woke up at around 11.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> It was sold out on seiya in about 3hrs or less I think. Got its notification email at 8+am. Sold out when I woke up at around 11.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah im glad i was by my phone at the right time then... this one is for my wife so we have a pair - sary085 and sary089.


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

StiggyPlue said:


> Where can we get the Sakura Fubuki? Most online stores are sold out


you can try rakuten or yahoo jp.


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

There are a few listing on Ebay but they are like 500+++ USD


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone have wristshots of the Fubuki? Please feel free to share them in here as well!


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

I submitted an inquiry to Chino (C-Watch) last Friday and was able to pick up a Fubuki for the MSRP, a bit more than Seiya's price ... He said he only had a few, though.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Monday blues alleviated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

oiram said:


> I submitted an inquiry to Chino (C-Watch) last Friday and was able to pick up a Fubuki for the MSRP, a bit more than Seiya's price ... He said he only had a few, though.


Mind me asking what the msrp is in Japan please?

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

Biggles3 said:


> oiram said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted an inquiry to Chino (C-Watch) last Friday and was able to pick up a Fubuki for the MSRP, a bit more than Seiya's price ... He said he only had a few, though.
> ...


45k yen plus tax i believe which ends up around 48.8k yen.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

47,800 shipped


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Got my Sakura Fubuki!


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunning Fubuki! Thanks for sharing! My Starlight joins your drink ;-)


----------



## darryldale (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know what it is but the blue one just does nothing for me at all.

Having said that I did just order an SRPC03J1 off of ebay that wasn't horribly priced.

Am in need of a dress watch and have always liked the looks of the original cocktail time but this one looks FABULOUS!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I wish I would have gotten one of these when I had the chance.



TAG Fan said:


> Just added this to the collection
> View attachment 12769151


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Saw this thread, picked this up at the AD 30 mins later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

ChiefJr said:


> I wish I would have gotten one of these when I had the chance.


The local AD near me has both versions of the Starlight, international models: SRPC01J1 and SSA361J1. Not sure if they will ship overseas (I'm in Asia) but PM me if interested and I can check next time I'm there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> Got my Sakura Fubuki!
> 
> View attachment 12811209


More please. And video.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Jon Asia said:


> More please. And video.


Drools... that's a beauty. Grats..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

darryldale said:


> I don't know what it is but the blue one just does nothing for me at all.
> 
> Having said that I did just order an SRPC03J1 off of ebay that wasn't horribly priced.
> 
> Am in need of a dress watch and have always liked the looks of the original cocktail time but this one looks FABULOUS!


I was 100% in agreement with you. I looked at a bunch of photos of the starlight and thought "meh...". I even saw a couple at the AD and didn't think they were anything special.

Then I saw this....



. Especially with this watch, pictures don't do it justice. I think one needs to see how the color changes and moves across the dial to really appreciate it's beauty. And if looking at it in person, make sure the plastic wrap is taken off.

Now I want one. I am trying to fight the urge it but am feeling my will to resist slipping through my fingers... I think I have a problem.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

More pics of the Fubuki


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



omega__1 said:


> I was 100% in agreement with you. I looked at a bunch of photos of the starlight and thought "meh...". I even saw a couple at the AD and didn't think they were anything special.
> 
> Then I saw this....
> 
> ...


Just like you I was in doubt to get this or not as the effect wasn't as pronounced as I saw in the promo pictures. I had the chance to get it from Seiyajapan with his 5% x'mas discount but I thought meh and passed on it.

In the end I gave in and decided to get it. The closest effect of a dial like this is probably H. Moser and Cie and those cost many times more. I have yet to regret getting it and I doubt I will in the foreseeable future. The blue dial is really spectacular. The way its color changes under different lighting can only be appreciated in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The texture on the dial keep making me look at it...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Got my fubuki last night. It is indeed a beautiful watch, but that strap. Why Seiko chose to go with a patent leather strap for this is beyond me. I ended up putting it on a Rios1931 Russian leather that I had lying around. Will post pictures later tonight.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just unboxed......

































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> Got my Sakura Fubuki!
> 
> View attachment 12811209


This really has me thinking about another seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I caved.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm only going to keep 1, but figured I would throw up some mediocre phone pics for comparison....









































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

On rios1931 russian leather.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

wife's watch finally came in and we finally have a pair.


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

5661nicholas said:


> I'm only going to keep 1, but figured I would throw up some mediocre phone pics for comparison....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does the power reserve version not "pop" as much? It looks like the beauty of the patterned dial just doesn't stand out with the clutter of the date wheel?


----------



## CoolHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

Got mine a few days ago. I can't find words to express how beautiful that dial is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Folken said:


> Is it just me, or does the power reserve version not "pop" as much? It looks like the beauty of the patterned dial just doesn't stand out with the clutter of the date wheel?


The PR versions are beautiful but I bought the regular non-PR versions of the Fubuki and Star light. The dial is the main reason I bought these watches and I prefer the cleaner look of the non-PR and they are also noticeably thinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a quick heads up to people who come to this thread, I will be listing my SRPC01 for sale in an hour or so as I managed to get hold of a SSA361 today. PM if you are interested. Hope this is not against the rules, I just wanted to give the people who go to this thread a head start. Please delete if it is.


----------



## inzite (Jul 11, 2012)

omega__1 said:


> Folken said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or does the power reserve version not "pop" as much? It looks like the beauty of the patterned dial just doesn't stand out with the clutter of the date wheel?
> ...


My thoughts as well!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Think this is how I'll go out these days so I don't need to decide which to bring out.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Is the SARY089 supposed to be called the "Sakura Hubuki" or the "Sakura Fubuki"? Because the card that comes with the watch says "Sakura Fubuki" but everything I see online says "Sakura Hubuki".

The main reason I'm asking is because I just made a video, and I may need to correct the spelling, lol. I went with the name found on the card.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

appleb said:


> Is the SARY089 supposed to be called the "Sakura Hubuki" or the "Sakura Fubuki"? Because the card that comes with the watch says "Sakura Fubuki" but everything I see online says "Sakura Hubuki".
> 
> The main reason I'm asking is because I just made a video, and I may need to correct the spelling, lol. I went with the name found on the card.


Fubuki

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

omega__1 said:


> Fubuki


Ok then, Fubuki it is.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

Edit: Updated recipe for based on new translation!

Starlight by Hisashi Kishi of Tokyo's Star Bar

1/2 (unit) Japanese whisky
1/2 (unit) Creme de violette (violet liqueur)
1 tsp Honey 
1 dash Blue Curacao
1 dash Lemon juice
Hard shaken
Float carbonated water on top.

Hisashi Kishi has his own hard shake style -- 



A "dash" can be somewhat subjective, and the Japanese have their own style -- https://punchdrink.com/articles/whats-in-a-bitters-dash-anyway-dasher-bottles/



r3kahsttub said:


> Here's a translation I managed to get from a friend who can read Japanese. However, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense just yet... anyone wanna weight in?
> 
> Japanese whisky 1/2
> Violet liquor 1/2
> ...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

I need some guidance deciding between the SRPC01J1 / SARY085 and SRPB41J1 / SARY073. I have never seen either in real life, but I remember people carrying on about the dial of the SRPB41J1, just as they are now doing about the SRPC01J1. The SRPB41J1 will cost me about $50 less than the SRPC01J1. Which one really is the best looking ? Any observations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a call from my local AD and they said that they were able to get 3 pieces of the SSA361 ( international version of SARY087). I was thrilled to hear that until we got to the price...it will be 650€ ( about 810$). They were very kind and offered a 5% discount... 😕


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Bruno Stroszek said:


> I need some guidance deciding between the SRPC01J1 / SARY085 and SRPB41J1 / SARY073. I have never seen either in real life, but I remember people carrying on about the dial of the SRPB41J1, just as they are now doing about the SRPC01J1. The SRPB41J1 will cost me about $50 less than the SRPC01J1. Which one really is the best looking ? Any observations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 12837251
> 
> View attachment 12837253


I'd take the SRPC01J1 as the 'dark blue cocktail time' will always be second to the original cocktail time, the SARB065.

The 01J1 is unique and not comparable to anything else.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

therion said:


> I got a call from my local AD and they said that they were able to get 3 pieces of the SSA361 ( international version of SARY087). I was thrilled to hear that until we got to the price...it will be 650€ ( about 810$). They were very kind and offered a 5% discount... 


Hi
Relojesdemoda dot com has the SSA361 for 432€ , if you're interested. (DHL shipping to European Union 16,90€, rest of world 29,90€)


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi
> Relojesdemoda dot com has the SSA361 for 432€ , if you're interested. (DHL shipping to European Union 16,90€, rest of world 29,90€)


Thank you!!!

Edit: Google search is showing this price, but when you click on the link it's actually 522 €;

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-seiko-presage-ssa361j1-edicion-limitada-p-91173.html


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

therion said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Edit: Google search is showing this price, but when you click on the link it's actually 522 €;
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-seiko-presage-ssa361j1-edicion-limitada-p-91173.html


I checked this one :
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/seiko-watch-presage-ssa361j1-sary087-limited-edition-p-91173.html

Edit > I think it's possibly because I'm seeing the price without EU taxes, as I live in South Africa, and you are seeing it with taxes.
Is $650 still worth it for you ?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I think so too. I just paid for a Turtle black LE and a Squale 1521 and I think I'll pass on this one...today.. :-D


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi
> Relojesdemoda dot com has the SSA361 for 432€ , if you're interested. (DHL shipping to European Union 16,90€, rest of world 29,90€)


Thanks for the link! They even have a 10% discount at the moment.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks for the link! They even have a 10% discount at the moment.


Yes, I'm actually considering the SRPC01J1 / SARY085. Just hope they still have it in stock when I get the funds together.
I think the price already includes the 10% discount ?
Cheers


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Super versatile piece









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Yes, I'm actually considering the SRPC01J1 / SARY085. Just hope they still have it in stock when I get the funds together.
> I think the price already includes the 10% discount ?
> Cheers


The price with discount is shown when you select the item.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. Now I'm looking to get a SARY089 or SARY091. My question is whether there's a comparison/review between the two? The only thing I could find online was this video but I don't understand Russian.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks for the link! They even have a 10% discount at the moment.


Hi TS
Just take note : I ordered a different Seiko (SRPC13K1) from them 2 days ago, and found out just now that it will only be shipped 02/02. I don't know if this is specific to that model, or if they take this long for all orders. I couldn't find the info on the site (it seems to be auto translated from Spanish). Once it ships though it should only take a few days with DHL Express.
Cheers


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Hello folks,

It looks like some SRPC01J1 / SARY085 examples come on a shiny smooth strap, while others come on a cowrocodile strap. :think:










Does any one know why? It is JDM vs World market?

If the tag says SRPC01J1 do you get one, and if the tag says SARY085 you get the other?

:-s

- Thomas

.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> It looks like some SRPC01J1 / SARY085 examples come on a shiny smooth strap, while others come on a cowrocodile strap. :think:
> 
> Does any one know why? It is JDM vs World market?
> 
> If the tag says SRPC01J1 do you get one, and if the tag says SARY085 you get the other?


The SARY085 has the smooth strap. The SRPC01 will have the textured strap.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. The shiny strap is the SARY085 (limited to 1300) and the crocodile the SRPC01J1 (limited to 3500)



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> ...


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, all that detail is on page 1


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,
to all SRPC01/SRPC03 owners: which is the lug width and the width of the strap at the deployant ? Thanks in advance for letting me know.


----------



## iomtt (Apr 23, 2017)

Engi said:


> Hi,
> to all SRPC01/SRPC03 owners: which is the lug width and the width of the strap at the deployant ? Thanks in advance for letting me know.


Lug width = 20 mm, buckle/deployant = 18 mm


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket bracelet that blends well with the case? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

elysian73 said:


> I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. Now I'm looking to get a SARY089 or SARY091. My question is whether there's a comparison/review between the two? The only thing I could find online was this video but I don't understand Russian.


Hi, I couldn't find an english youtube comparison either. Looking at the specs, the only difference, is that the SARY091 uses the 4r57 movement instead of the SARY089's 4r35, to enable the small date sub-dial and power reserve indicator. Otherwise, I'd say, exactly the same. (The SARY091's dial looks more cluttered, and actually distracts from the beauty of the dial imo.)
Cheers


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, I couldn't find an english youtube comparison either. Looking at the specs, the only difference, is that the SARY091 uses the 4r57 movement instead of the SARY089's 4r35, to enable the small date sub-dial and power reserve indicator. Otherwise, I'd say, exactly the same. (The SARY091's dial looks more cluttered, and actually distracts from the beauty of the dial imo.)
> Cheers


The power reserve models look significantly thicker too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

omega__1 said:


> The power reserve models look significantly thicker too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Thicker and hesvier as well.

Funny thing was, I thought I would prefer the heft of the PR models initially.

But after trying on the 3handers, I liked it.

Slips under the cuff easily as well.

Moreover, the dial is just too beautiful to be covered up.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

omega__1 said:


> The power reserve models look significantly thicker too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Yes, I thought so as well. Then I looked at the specs on shoppinginjapan and it gave the dimensions as 47.5mm × 40.5mm × 11.8mm for both. Also has the weight as 70g for both. I Suspect it's probably wrong, because as you said, the SARY091 does look thicker.
Cheers


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Yes, I thought so as well. Then I looked at the specs on shoppinginjapan and it gave the dimensions as 47.5mm × 40.5mm × 11.8mm for both. Also has the weight as 70g for both. I Suspect it's probably wrong, because as you said, the SARY091 does look thicker.
> Cheers


I haven't measured them but did compare them side by side at the AD and the PR model is definitely thicker. You can also see it in an earlier post in this thread: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=45052655&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have had both models and the power reserve model is definitely much thicker but in terms of wearability, it seems a lot smaller in terms of circumference though the size is the same at 40mm . The simple 3 hander is not as nice in my opinion despite the expanse of beautiful dial - but its all about opinions - many will disagree with me. Dont be influenced by others, go for the one you prefer. I prefer the power reserve model


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes the PR is definitely thicker by several mm than the regular one, but not so much to the extent it won't fit under a cuff. Both wear great, and I have both. Unfortunately... I also like both.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

r3kahsttub said:


> Yes the PR is definitely thicker by several mm than the regular one, but not so much to the extent it won't fit under a cuff. Both wear great, and I have both. Unfortunately... I also like both.


Since you are fortunate to have both, if you HAD to choose one, which one would you go with and why? Thanks for your input.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, anyone know when the worldwide editions will be available for the SARY089


----------



## canonlee (Jan 17, 2018)

elysian73 said:


> Also, anyone know when the worldwide editions will be available for the SARY089


international version for SARY089 also known as SRPC03J1. Already available weeks ago.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

@elysian73 I have tried to answer that question and I have failed to answer that question. I really do like both. There are days I wake up and I prefer the simpler one, but then other days I wake up and I really like the added complexity of the dial on the PR. I think... I prefer the PR slightly; simply because the dials on all my other watches are far simple (just time and date).


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

r3kahsttub said:


> @elysian73 I have tried to answer that question and I have failed to answer that question. I really do like both. There are days I wake up and I prefer the simpler one, but then other days I wake up and I really like the added complexity of the dial on the PR. I think... I prefer the PR slightly; simply because the dials on all my other watches are far simple (just time and date).


Haha fair enough. I think it's the same with me except I give the slight edge to the simpler one because it's just a tad cheaper.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

I mean I look at my pics again; the simple dial is gorgeous. Really beautiful. But the PR has that added depth of character, and the shadows that are cast... just wow. I wanted to get rid of one, but now I don't know which one hits the chopping board.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



r3kahsttub said:


>


The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given both of these their full approval! :-!

- Thomas


.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Mine...on horn back genuine blue croc









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

r3kahsttub said:


> As soon as I saw the blue dial, I was hooked. Had to get one. Placed an order for the SARY085 on Seiya and a few days later, another order for SARY087. Yesterday, I received my 085. It is gorgeous! Very underwhelming in the office, but when there's better lighting, that textured blue dial really comes to life.
> 
> Just want to put it out there that there are actually two variants of the Starlight.
> 
> ...


That dial looks amazing in the light!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Let me know if any of you would like to swap one of your blue SARY's for a SARX055 ❄


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

My SARY085 is on its way! I hope the tracking info is correct and it does arrive by next Friday. Feels like a long wait.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Interestingly, the colors are definitely not identical from watch to watch. Here is one that looks blue/purplish and seems to be a bit darker, and one that is lighter in the middle and a little more greenish, I would say. But both are beautiful.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Any real wrist picture of these beautiful watches with a formal dress, I mean with a suit and a jacket in order to see which is the final effect ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Interestingly, the colors are definitely not identical from watch to watch. Here is one that looks blue/purplish and seems to be a bit darker, and one that is lighter in the middle and a little more greenish, I would say. But both are beautiful.


Very nice, I assume one of them is the one you got from relojesdemoda ? Which one is it ? Hopefully I'm getting mine tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.
Cheers


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The Starlight was on a blue stitched sailcloth strap.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> The Starlight was on a blue stitched sailcloth strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Is there a pic where one can see the whole strap ? Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Very nice, I assume one of them is the one you got from relojesdemoda ? Which one is it ? Hopefully I'm getting mine tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.
> Cheers


The bottom one is from relojesdemoda . . . the one I'm going to keep. I prefer less purple, if possible, but I would never have known there are differences if I hadn't been able to look at two of them. Then again, it's more interesting if each one is unique.
I was looking at Thomas's unboxing post. The two I got from here in Europe were not packed in plastic at all, not even the watches. Maybe the packaging is different for different markets, but I can't imgine why.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> The bottom one is from relojesdemoda . . . the one I'm going to keep. I prefer less purple, if possible, but I would never have known there are differences if I hadn't been able to look at two of them. Then again, it's more interesting if each one is unique.


Yes, I was also surprised by the different colours. Am glad I'll be getting the bottom one, although the top one is also nice. Well, enjoy your watch.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Yes, I was also surprised by the different colours. Am glad I'll be getting the bottom one, although the top one is also nice. Well, enjoy your watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks, you too. :-!
Although they might vary box to box. Post yours when it comes, I'm curious.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Here it is....







Fastening the admittedly high-quality strap is a hassle, though, at least for me. Not familiar with buckles on leather straps.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

It is really nice !


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

For both of these I paid a combined US $835 which is pretty good value for money IMO


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 12866049
> 
> 
> View attachment 12866051
> ...


Both look great. You have a preference between the two?


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Time Seller said:


> Interestingly, the colors are definitely not identical from watch to watch. Here is one that looks blue/purplish and seems to be a bit darker, and one that is lighter in the middle and a little more greenish, I would say. But both are beautiful.


Do you mind taking sharper pics of both?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks, you too. :-!
> Although they might vary box to box. Post yours when it comes, I'm curious.


Well, it arrived today. I took some pics without applying any kind of filter, just point and click. I really like it. What do you think, blue or purple-ish ?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

My friend shared this pic with me. Seems like the international versions are more purple. Any of you had the same impressions?


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Looks good. Is there a pic where one can see the whole strap ? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Will take one soon, I rotate it very often so now it's on a chromexcel strap. The strap though, is exactly the blue one here:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BaEHAW8jUyo/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> Will take one soon, I rotate it very often so now it's on a chromexcel strap. The strap though, is exactly the blue one here:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thanks, I really like that strap on the cocktail. It works, I think, because the watch is not as 'dressy' as some other dress watches. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



eXis10z said:


> Do you mind taking sharper pics of both?


It's not easy with a phone camera, and the watch is very reflective.
Here are a couple of shots, also see my wrist shot above. The lighting situation totally influences how the colors look.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Well, it arrived today. I took some pics without applying any kind of filter, just point and click. I really like it. What do you think, blue or purple-ish ?
> 
> View attachment 12868407
> View attachment 12868409
> ...


Looks fine, congrats! I think a combination of both. As you can see, different lighting makes the watch look different in each shot. Makes it all the more intriguing. Enjoy!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> My friend shared this pic with me. Seems like the international versions are more purple. Any of you had the same impressions?


Not so, I don't think. The right-hand one in your picture appears to be a little bluer than the other two. The two I've seen and posted are both from the EU, and differ. We would have to see more SARY shots to compare with.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

r3kahsttub said:


> @elysian73 I have tried to answer that question and I have failed to answer that question. I really do like both. There are days I wake up and I prefer the simpler one, but then other days I wake up and I really like the added complexity of the dial on the PR. I think... I prefer the PR slightly; simply because the dials on all my other watches are far simple (just time and date).


I love my plain, while the PR adds depth, I felt it removes the very reason why this is such a great piece, that amazing dial.

I initially asked my friend to just grab any one he found in Japan, pretty glad he got the plain one over the PR.

I think the PR works better for the Sakura, but man that is such an underwhelming piece in comparison.

(Got a lot of heat over at Reddit with the NATO, but the dial is perfect here...)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> I love my plain, while the PR adds depth, I felt it removes the very reason why this is such a great piece, that amazing dial.
> 
> I initially asked my friend to just grab any one he found in Japan, pretty glad he got the plain one over the PR.
> 
> ...


Great shot! :-!


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

elysian73 said:


> Both look great. You have a preference between the two?


Starlight any day - the blue dial is simply stunning


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Time Seller said:


> It's not easy with a phone camera, and the watch is very reflective.
> Here are a couple of shots, also see my wrist shot above. The lighting situation totally influences how the colors look.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's my srpc for the day. The dial effects looks more subtle. Could really be two different type of dials.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

eXis10z said:


> Here's my srpc for the day. The dial effects looks more subtle. Could really be two different type of dials.
> 
> View attachment 12873079
> 
> ...


Beautiful, and really nice match with the strap !

In general, to all of you happy owners, more wrist shots are more than welcome !


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking a litte "planetary" today....


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Different faces. (almost impossible for me to get a shot without any reflection)


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

The store had the Blue and White Starlights and the Black Turtle, it was a hard decision to make but eventually got this one in the meantime.



http://imgur.com/rKjwT


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

I prefer the clasp on the other side as the very tip of the strap can sometimes brush against your trousers or shirt.

https://i.imgur.com/ZQ2Tltb.jpg


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Engi said:


> Beautiful, and really nice match with the strap !
> 
> In general, to all of you happy owners, more wrist shots are more than welcome !


Thanks! Was at the right place to catch the dial in the sun today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

View attachment 12876839

Got mine a week ago. I got it from Turkey, alwaysfashion.com $540 inclusive of DHL shipping to India. Worldwide LE


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

fenil123 said:


> View attachment 12876839
> 
> Got mine a week ago. I got it from Turkey, alwaysfashion.com $540 inclusive of DHL shipping to India. Worldwide LE


I am also thinking of getting one, did you get hit with customs/taxes here in India ?


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

All these pictures make it difficult to resist the temptation of one! 


eXis10z said:


> Thanks! Was at the right place to catch the dial in the sun today.
> 
> View attachment 12876693
> 
> ...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

eXis10z said:


> Thanks! Was at the right place to catch the dial in the sun today.
> 
> View attachment 12876693
> 
> ...


Again, stunning pic !


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Mine came but I'm waiting for the srpc 01 before I decide which one to sell and which one to keep!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

With a blue Hirsch strap (excuse the bad focus!)


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

i prefer a different strap color, but the hirsch blue does match the blue of the dial well



Time Seller said:


> With a blue Hirsch strap (excuse the bad focus!)


----------



## RD358 (Feb 10, 2018)

Here are mine


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Engi said:


> Again, stunning pic !


Thanks Engi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamanman (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey, how big is the watch vs a bambino or something, I've had my eye on one for a week but now i started to think maybe a smaller watch would be nicer?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

RD358 said:


> Here are mine
> 
> View attachment 12884065


Simply beautiful watch and picture !


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

After some weeks away from the wrist (no thanks to the incoming SPB053 and SRPC49s), here she is back where she belongs:


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

I think a matte black crocodile/alligator strap looks great with the starlight. Add an aftermarket deployant to it and you've got yourself a great looking and practical dress watch. Not many colour combos nicer than black and midnight blue imo.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



r3kahsttub said:


>


The SCWSC (Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee) has given this image full approval!! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Great. Now what do I do. Should probably only keep one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtlespeed (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all, 

Considering acquiring one of these, but from some photos online it seems like there is a noticeable gap between the case and crown? Can someone please confirm? Photos would be helpful. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Turtlespeed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Considering acquiring one of these, but from some photos online it seems like there is a noticeable gap between the case and crown? Can someone please confirm? Photos would be helpful. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better yet, here is a really good review (see 3minute mark)


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Turtlespeed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Considering acquiring one of these, but from some photos online it seems like there is a noticeable gap between the case and crown? Can someone please confirm? Photos would be helpful. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally, the gap is negligible. What I notice more is the crown seems slightly bigger than necessary.


----------



## Turtlespeed (Feb 5, 2018)

elysian73 said:


> Personally, the gap is negligible. What I notice more is the crown seems slightly bigger than necessary.


Shoot now that you mention it...you're right.
It's too tall, should be half its thickness for it to be more elegant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Turtlespeed said:


> Shoot now that you mention it...you're right.
> It's too tall, should be half its thickness for it to be more elegant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't agree. I think the crown looks very nice from a design standpoint.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> I don't agree. I think the crown looks very nice from a design standpoint.


I agree with you sir!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Time Seller said:


> I don't agree. I think the crown looks very nice from a design standpoint.


I do agree as well


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> I don't agree. I think the crown looks very nice from a design standpoint.


Agree. Crown is on the large side, but I like it. This is a versatile watch and not just strictly a dress watch, which I like, because I mostly just wear pyjamas.
Cheers.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just wanted to mention that I got notified that one SRPC03J1 will become available at this European dealer www.uhrenschmucktrauringe.de/seiko-presage-automatik-srpc03j1-limited-edition but since I already have one I thought I'd lay it out here. They will only get one piece so feel free to make an inquiry to the dealer.
All the best


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I like the crown just as it is.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

This may be a dumb question, but anyone know why the excess strap is at the bottom when the watch is worn as opposed to the top? Just stylistic?


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



elysian73 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but anyone know why the excess strap is at the bottom when the watch is worn as opposed to the top? Just stylistic?


As it is a Cocktail Time the strap is designed in such a way so your guests won't see the keeper and excess strap when you propose a toast, watch the review above where it's explained very well


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Thanks, I really like that strap on the cocktail. It works, I think, because the watch is not as 'dressy' as some other dress watches. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


As promised, it's finally back on the sailcloth so a full naked picture then.

Plus one under much kinder lighting conditions.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> As promised, it's finally back on the sailcloth so a full naked picture then.
> 
> Plus one under much kinder lighting conditions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I think I will do something similar, as I'm not a big fan of the croc pattern leather bands.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

How odd - I included a picture in a post yesterday but it's not showing.
Try again...


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



M26 said:


> As it is a Cocktail Time the strap is designed in such a way so your guests won't see the keeper and excess strap when you propose a toast, watch the review above where it's explained very well


A convenient tale, but the reversed strap is used on several other JDM's as well which are not cocktail times.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone put theirs on a bracelet?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

As a temporary measure, I put it on this leather band that I took off another Seiko. Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> As promised, it's finally back on the sailcloth so a full naked picture then.
> 
> Plus one under much kinder lighting conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I forgot to ask, what is the name of that sailcloth, if you don't mind ?
By the way, very nice photos.
Cheers


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

And again today.
I have a handmade blue leather strap on its way to me for this one but I'm enjoying it on the temporary tan one for now...


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

long time lurker... this is one of the threads that pulled me deep into Seiko. And, now, I have a SRPC01 on the way... And, I also know that I'm not going to be happy unless I also bring home the white face too (so zen inspired!). thanks guys... I'm broke and I blame you ;-)


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> I forgot to ask, what is the name of that sailcloth, if you don't mind ?
> By the way, very nice photos.
> Cheers


Not sure the model name, but it's on IWantAStrap.com or @mrsailcloth in Instagram.

Full disclosure, I won this blue stitched sailcloth from a competition, so I can't say I've done much research nor own any other sail cloth before this. Some would even argue it's not a real sailcloth.

But overall I'm pretty happy with the piece albeit it's bit stiff due to the thickness.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



appleb said:


> A convenient tale, but the reversed strap is used on several other JDM's as well which are not cocktail times.


What he says is true although not strictly limited to cocktail toasts. It is for a cleaner look in general with the keepers and excess length of strap kept hidden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RD358 (Feb 10, 2018)

Bracelet originaly from Omega


----------



## timeizzzmoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Not sure if this has been noted yet, but can some please confirm? Wondering if the Kanji ingredients card comes only with the "Japan LE = 1,300 pcs / smooth calf strap (SARY085 & SARY087)" versions. Thanks.


----------



## timeizzzmoney (Jun 3, 2014)

iamanman said:


> Hey, how big is the watch vs a bambino or something, I've had my eye on one for a week but now i started to think maybe a smaller watch would be nicer?


I'd say it really depends on your personal wrist size, not what others think.


----------



## timeizzzmoney (Jun 3, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


> Yes the PR is definitely thicker by several mm than the regular one, but not so much to the extent it won't fit under a cuff. Both wear great, and I have both. Unfortunately... I also like both.


Very nice pics! What's your wrist size, r3kahsttub?

Very


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

timeizzzmoney said:


> Not sure if this has been noted yet, but can some please confirm? Wondering if the Kanji ingredients card comes only with the "Japan LE = 1,300 pcs / smooth calf strap (SARY085 & SARY087)" versions. Thanks.


The particular AD I purchased from had one ingredient card of each recipe and gave them away with the first Starlight (SSA361 or SRPC01) and Sakura Fubuki (SSA363 or SRPC03) that they sold. These are the international LE versions of 3500 pcs each. No idea if it was done similarly at other dealers carrying the international versions though.

Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


----------



## RD358 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunny day we have here


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine arrived today ! It's really a beautiful watch, with an high level finish ! I was just a bit worried about the final effect on my wrist, but IMHO it has the perfect size for me


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My AD has blue, white with date and also with PR. I have choice of taking one watch this time. What would you suggest me to take? All are good watches in their own way.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I love the SARY087 but the prices on the market are ridic...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

ms55 said:


> I love the SARY087 but the prices on the market are ridic...


Well relojesdemoda still has the SSA361J1 for 431 Euros, if you live outside the EU. If inside, you will have to pay EU tax (think 20%). Same as SARY087, except limited to 3500 and croc pattern band. I haven't seen a better price elsewhere (maybe if you hunt around on ebay you will get lucky eventually).


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Well relojesdemoda still has the SSA361J1 for 431 Euros, if you live outside the EU. If inside, you will have to pay EU tax (think 20%). Same as SARY087, except limited to 3500 and croc pattern band. I haven't seen a better price elsewhere (maybe if you hunt around on ebay you will get lucky eventually).


Oh I've never heard of that website, great advice, thanks.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Mines listed for sale, but I'll happily not part with it.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> Mines listed for sale, but I'll happily not part with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

I probably should list mine for sale, but I just have a hard time whenever I see it again.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Hey guys,

I have one Sary085 and one Sary089 (both Japanese versions) BNIB for sale. Price is $550 each incl. Registered worldwide Shipping. Realized they're not for me. PM if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Why so many SRPCs for sale lately ??


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Engi said:


> Why so many SRPCs for sale lately ??


Not sure but mine aren't SRPC's, both of mine are SARY's


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes they are the same watch with different references between Japan and rest of the world


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Engi said:


> Yes they are the same watch with different references between Japan and rest of the world


Diffent straps and different amounts on the caseback, SARY's are limited to 1300 and 1000 pieces and mostly sold out while SRPC's are limited to 3500 and 3000 pieces and still seem to be available at some vendors. However yes in reality they are the same.


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on an SRPC01J, which is en route from a European dealer. Looking forward to it. Was able to find for a bit under 500. The dial just looks stunning.

So now, in just the past month, my Seiko collection has grown from nothing, to a SARB0065, an SBDC051 diver, SARW035/SRPB045 enamel and SARW013 urusushi, and now this Starlight. What have I done


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

joelbny said:


> Pulled the trigger on an SRPC01J, which is en route from a European dealer. Looking forward to it. Was able to find for a bit under 500. The dial just looks stunning.
> 
> So now, in just the past month, my Seiko collection has grown from nothing, to a SARB0065, an SBDC051 diver, SARW035/SRPB045 enamel and SARW013 urusushi, and now this Starlight. What have I done


Congrats or condolences, however you want to look at it.... :-d


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

joelbny said:


> Pulled the trigger on an SRPC01J, which is en route from a European dealer. Looking forward to it. Was able to find for a bit under 500. The dial just looks stunning.
> 
> So now, in just the past month, my Seiko collection has grown from nothing, to a SARB0065, an SBDC051 diver, SARW035/SRPB045 enamel and SARW013 urusushi, and now this Starlight. What have I done


Welcome to the Seiko rabbit hole. It's a lot of fun down here...trust me 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

might just have to grab me one of these beauts!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine says hello:


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

New strap today for mine (from Orloff Straps):


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats very nice combo !


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I would just to receive your advice concernig the straps for this SRPC03.

Today I changed the Seiko default strap with a black alligator one: the problem is that this alligator strap, being a standard one, has the section linked to the buckle that is longer w.r.t. the Seiko one, and this pushes the deployant off center.

You can see what I mean in the pictures below.

Had you the same problem ? Any solution apart from having a made-to-measure strap ?

Thanks


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Now this is a Blue Cocktail!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

got mine today. I ordered






from my local dealer. but why the box is different from what I usually see?. My smartphone camera couldn't produce pictures that represent the real color of the dial. this looks just ordinary white, but see it in person the dial is beautiful, i don't know how to describe it.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

one more


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jon Asia said:


> one more
> View attachment 12971177


Beautiful !
It's exactly like mine


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Engi said:


> Beautiful !
> It's exactly like mine


This one in after market strap i have had in reserve.


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Engi said:


> Beautiful !
> It's exactly like mine


This one in after market strap i have had in reserve.


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Just received my Starlight SRPC01 yesterday!

Currently waiting for my new strap to arrive before taking photos / wrist shots. (Ordered a shorter dark brown non-croc strap).

This probably has been covered somewhere in this thread already, but when I was researching this watch, I read somewhere in this thread that the International version (SRPC01) was more purple than the SARY Japanese version. Mine does not look purple at all, it has a light blue/green, kinda icy feel, under most lighting situations. So I don't think the purple vs greenish colors is a matter of International vs Japanese, but more that every dial may be slightly different. I'm definitely relieved that mine isn't purpley


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

PuYang said:


> Just received my Starlight SRPC01 yesterday!
> 
> Currently waiting for my new strap to arrive before taking photos / wrist shots. (Ordered a shorter dark brown non-croc strap).
> 
> This probably has been covered somewhere in this thread already, but when I was researching this watch, I read somewhere in this thread that the International version (SRPC01) was more purple than the SARY Japanese version. Mine does not look purple at all, it has a light blue/green, kinda icy feel, under most lighting situations. So I don't think the purple vs greenish colors is a matter of International vs Japanese, but more that every dial may be slightly different. I'm definitely relieved that mine isn't purpley


How should I call the dial of my SRPC03 ☺? I can't call it white. And this is the reason I bought it, I have had already watches with white dials and was looking for cream or egg shell dial then got attracted to srpc03 dial color


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bought mine from Turkey.
Itching to buy the white version as well.
Will post a pic after a put a brown strap on it.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Back on rotation today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

How to rotate the pic we upload here?


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> As promised, it's finally back on the sailcloth so a full naked picture then.
> 
> Plus one under much kinder lighting conditions.
> 
> ...


oh I like this. I've been trying to think of ways to dress this watch down. Thanks!


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally got a good strap for this beauty.


----------



## BL1997 (Mar 15, 2018)

Does anybody know the original strap model for Japanese Starlight SARY081? I want to have one as mine is international version.


----------



## BL1997 (Mar 15, 2018)

fenil123 said:


> View attachment 12974401
> 
> Finally got a good strap for this beauty.


Good strap. I want to have one in black.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

I got mine from .........s, they have black as well.
Good quality stuff, especially for the price.
Sorry but I can't post the link.
Store name on .........s - *iStrap official store*.


----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

I ended up not buying it. Loved the dial but the crown is just too big for my taste


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

yongsoo1982 said:


> oh I like this. I've been trying to think of ways to dress this watch down. Thanks!


Thanks! Enjoy your piece!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Asia (Apr 25, 2017)

Jon Asia said:


> View attachment 12973525
> How to rotate the pic we upload here?


I cropped the image


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

elysian73 said:


> Haha fair enough. I think it's the same with me except I give the slight edge to the simpler one because it's just a tad cheaper.


I found this watch today and initially thought definitely the simple one but the more I've looked at the watches I've been thinking that maybe I prefer the one with the power reserve.

Ahhhh decisions!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just finished reading all 29 pages and I’m still at a loss to se whether I prefer the regular one or the power reserve version!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

*Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Gunnar_917 said:


> Just finished reading all 29 pages and I'm still at a loss to se whether I prefer the regular one or the power reserve version!


Power reserve model is too thick and the clutter distracts from the beauty of the dial. Just my opinion.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Do any of you SARY085 owners also have a SARB065? To me the straps look very similar. Could they be the same?


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



Time Seller said:


> Do any of you SARY085 owners also have a SARB065? To me the straps look very similar. Could they be the same?


Material and build wise it's the same, only difference is the SARY085's strap is in a dark shade of blue whilst the 065's is in black.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



mefuzzy said:


> Material and build wise it's the same, only difference is the SARY085's strap is in a dark shade of blue whilst the 065's is in black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Many thanks! :-!


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

i think sbp069 is the best of blue dial


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## tonyg0071 (Apr 27, 2018)

Where can I buy this watch ?
Thanks.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

tonyg0071 said:


> Where can I buy this watch ?
> Thanks.


SARY085 - shoppinginjapan.net $658 (Plus shipping & customs duties if applicable)
SRPC01J1 - relojesdemoda.com 334 Euros ($405) if ordering from outside EU, add EU tax if inside. (Plus shipping & customs duties if applicable)

I bought from relojesdemoda, was very happy with service & quick shipping.


----------



## tonyg0071 (Apr 27, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just finished reading all 29 pages and I'm still at a loss to se whether I prefer the regular one or the power reserve version!


The power reserve added complication looks cluttered and detracts from the clarity of the hour and minute hands.

Be mindful the watch face itself is a little on the small side so if you have large wrists it will look too small. 
Also the out of the box leather band is on the thin side making it look feminine on a mans wrist.

As much as I like the style of the watch, had I had the chance to try it on before buying online I probably would not have bought it as it's dial is a bit too small. 
T.


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Dayum that's a great looking color


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Cocktail time . . . under starlight


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

has anyone else managed to find a bracelet with endlinks for the SARY085? I've seen a Seiko 5 bracelet and someone use an Omega.. but I'd rather not buy a watch just for a bracelet


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp;amp;amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*


----------



## IR89 (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

That's beautiful. What bracelet is that?


yongsoo1982 said:


>


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

yongsoo1982 said:


>


Hi, very nice. I would also like to know which bracelet that is, please.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bruno and Fabrizio, I bought a “Ritchie 20mm bracelet” off amazon. However, I did have to pry open the end links a bit more and it was a bit tough to get the springbars properly in place.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you for your answer. It really looks good on your watch. I think I'm going to give a look for a bracelet as yours.
Many thanks!


yongsoo1982 said:


> Bruno and Fabrizio, I bought a "Ritchie 20mm bracelet" off amazon. However, I did have to pry open the end links a bit more and it was a bit tough to get the springbars properly in place.


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I picked up the SRPC03 off the bay a few weeks back. From Hong Kong to me in less than a week is great service and the price was nice. I love cream/off white dials and this is a beauty. I also like the faux gator brown strap, much more comfortable than the shiny black strap that was on the SARB065.

BTW, does anyone have the recipe for the Sakura Fubuki cocktail? I'd like to give it a try, but can't afford a trip to Tokyo.

SakuraFubuki-12 by Russ, on Flickr

SakuraFubuki-8 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Mandos (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## aliefolaf (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is mine 😁


----------



## aliefolaf (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is mine 😁


----------



## WhyUEarly (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm looking for a decent metal bracelet for the Starlight. Does anyone know whether the 20mm Miltat bracelets fit? I'm looking at Strapcode too but not sure which model the Cocktail times are closest to


----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

I have both watch and bought them for less than $300 each when they first came out. While both dials are stunning, it's a shame Seiko can't integrate them with 6r movement and better finished dial.

These dials with 6r movement and Sarx/Sdgm case at around $600-700 would be killers.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can never get over that dial!









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Inpakuto (May 10, 2018)

Hi! Sorry if this is seen as random or rude, but I've been looking to get a seiko starlight for a while now, but can't ever seem to find one. If anyone is willing to sell one to me (I'm located CONUS and willing to Paypal or whatever you're comfortable with), that'd be great. Or if there's a link hidden somewhere haha. I've searched through at least the first 6 pages of google looking for a listing to no avail. Thanks!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Inpakuto said:


> Hi! Sorry if this is seen as random or rude, but I've been looking to get a seiko starlight for a while now, but can't ever seem to find one. If anyone is willing to sell one to me (I'm located CONUS and willing to Paypal or whatever you're comfortable with), that'd be great. Or if there's a link hidden somewhere haha. I've searched through at least the first 6 pages of google looking for a listing to no avail. Thanks!


There are a few on Ebay, but they are proud of them (meaning very expensive).

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Generaltsobot (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm now the proud owner of an SARY087 that just arrived today. It's true what everyone says -- photographs can't capture the unique dial. I haven't given it a test-drive on my wrist just yet, as the watch arrived more quickly than the strap I had ordered for it. I'm anxiously awaiting to "complete" the watch and to give it some wrist time.

I do have a (probably dumb) question: does the crown lock in? On my SARY087, the left-most crown position appears to be in the winding position, effectively giving it only three total positions (winding, date adjust, time adjust). This is obviously different from any of my diver watches with screw-down action, but also different from my Oris (non-diver) automatic, where I can lock the crown down into a non-winding position by pushing it all the way in. 

Unfortunately, my SARY087 came as a watch-only, so I have no manual to reference, nor can I find a manual online. Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Generaltsobot (Mar 24, 2018)

unfortunate double-post.


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't have this particular model but everything seems to be pretty fine with yours. My other seiko is just as you described 

BTW, congrats, this watch is beautiful and I will get one some day


----------



## Inpakuto (May 10, 2018)

I bought one on Ebay for $600 on Friday, watch came in today! It was newly listed hours before I saw it, so I got extremely lucky


----------



## Inpakuto (May 10, 2018)

Crown doesn't screw in, I also double checked manual for you, and it confirmed it. Wear it in good health


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Three more "Fuyugeshiki" Cocktail editions...

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ed-editions-ssa385j1-srpc97j1-srp843j1-price/

Including a laides one at 33.8mm...


----------



## Don Nghia (Mar 18, 2016)

any Recommend Strap for the Star-Light?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*

Perfect match: Hirsch Highland


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Time Seller said:


> Perfect match: Hirsch Highland


That does look nice. Does the Seiko deployant fit?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



CGSshorty said:


> That does look nice. Does the Seiko deployant fit?


No idea, I'm not into deployants, although I sometimes use the original strap.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Time Seller said:


> Perfect match: Hirsch Highland


Nice - I've been looking at this exact strap. Any chance of a few more pics?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Also considering the Hirsch Jumper for contrasting stitching.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 &amp; SRPC01/SRPC03*



Baldrick said:


> Nice - I've been looking at this exact strap. Any chance of a few more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Presage Starlight SARY085/SARY087 & SRPC01/SRPC03*



Baldrick said:


> Also considering the Hirsch Jumper for contrasting stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jumper, on the other hand, is imo perfect for the Cocktail Time... that's what mine is on.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks- I'm thinking the jumper because I bought the power reserve version of the starlight. It has a few more details like a *********** reserve gauge and white seconds hand, so I'm thinking the contrast stitching should set those off nicely. 

Looks great on the CT too!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

From Barton Bands site.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Think I may have found a winner. Hirsch Jumper from watchobsession.

I'm in odd, artificial light at the moment so the second and third pics in particular looks far lighter than in the flesh.

Will try to take better photos later.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

A few more in different (though perhaps not better) light.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been hunting for a good bracelet to fit my Starlight. The end links never seem to fit, but I rather like the style!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inpakuto (May 10, 2018)

A generic submariner integrated bracelet fit very nicely on my starlight


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I got mine in today. The dial is rather elegant in a very subdued manner. In my living room with a table lamp and a large hanging lamp it appears as a slightly bluish charcoal. In bright sunlight the texture shows up and is very fine, making me wonder what the snowflake dials would look like if the texture were that fine. Most of my others have bracelets, but I think for the time I will leave the leather strap, and possibly replace with a dark blue or navy alligator band later.


----------



## ijsco (Jul 4, 2015)

Just wish it had some sort of AR coating, it's hard to take good pictures of it


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Been awhile since I had mine on the wrist. Forgot how beautiful these things are...


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Edit: not sure why double posted.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine too .... it's been awhile since I had this on my wrist. Such a beauty.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah, I forgot how to post an image here...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

I'm so late to the party....and jealous
Guess I'm out of luck as these are impossible to find.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

major75 said:


> I'm so late to the party....and jealous
> Guess I'm out of luck as these are impossible to find.


Depends how deep your pockets are...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Edition-Mens-Wristwatch-Free-S-H/223822890573


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Higs said:


> Depends how deep your pockets are...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Edition-Mens-Wristwatch-Free-S-H/223822890573


I got very lucky and got a great deal from an very generous and nice seller.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Higs said:


> Depends how deep your pockets are...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Edition-Mens-Wristwatch-Free-S-H/223822890573


I got very lucky and got a great deal from an very generous and nice seller.

View attachment 14849313


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

<looks like this has disappeared after I moved some photos around>


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Resurrecting this thread since I seem to be on a blue dial kick recently, and had an opportunity to pick up a SRPC01 at a reasonable price.

Needless to say I jumped on it... a Starlight has been on my wish list since it originally came out. What a spectacular dial!

Anyone know where to source a bracelet similar to what comes on the newer cocktail time watches (eg. SRPB41), or equivalent aftermarket?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## epi.is (Jul 28, 2019)

had an opportunity to buy one of the last new one of these before the prices went crazy on the used market, regret missing out. such a lovely dial


----------



## purefire9 (May 4, 2019)

Necro, as I'm trying my best to get this info..

Good day forum,
I guess I have a strange request.
I never received the insert that should have accompanied my SRPC01J1, bought new in 2018 from the actual Seiko AD. (In actual fact, I never received the correct Presage box back then either, but I have finally sorted out receiving the box, thanks to Seiko South Africa.)
As such, I am looking for a high resolution scan of the front and back of the insert, preferably of both types SRPC01 and SARY085. I would ask for high res photos, but they tend to always skew.
I am attaching the pics I could find, but these are definitely not print quality, which is what I'll need, as I'll need to have it printed myself.
Or, if you maybe have the print PDF document or can point me to it, as I have searched everywhere and not come right.
Seiko South Africa cannot assist me with this, and they're not having luck with Seiko International. Apparently after a while, the print PDF documents are deleted, which I find strange in this day in age.
Which leads me to appeal to those who DO have said insert, that I can complete my box set.
I'd be immensely grateful to whomever can assist me


----------

